

Canada Saves Public from Public Domain, Extends Copyright on Sound Recordings - aw3c2
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150625/10561131460/canada-saves-public-public-domain-extends-copyright-sound-recordings-another-20-years.shtml

======
marknca
Not surprising given the amount of lobbying that recording heavyweights
conduct. You can search the public records at [https://ocl-
cal.gc.ca/app/secure/orl/lrrs/do/clntSmmrySrch?l...](https://ocl-
cal.gc.ca/app/secure/orl/lrrs/do/clntSmmrySrch?lang=eng).

